# 13 hardcore weeks of cutting (PICS)



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

just finished my most recent cutting phase and am more than happy with results.

*Before* -

weight was 231lbs

bodyfat must have been mid 20's ! :S (22-25% easily)

waist was a staggering 38-39inchs and belly measurement was 41inchs !

*After* -

weight is 186.4lbs

bodyfat is in the 10% zone easily, maybe less ?

waist is very very slim now, 32inch waist and belly is 31inch so a massive 10inch loss on my fat ass belly !

heres the pics in stages (first pic is week 1, next one is week 4, then week 8, then week 11 then final one is today end of week 13)














































 :thumb:

before and after -


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good work mate, nice transformation.

Whats the next plan? Nice clean diet and bulk?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Good work mate, nice transformation.
> 
> Whats the next plan? Nice clean diet and bulk?


plan of action is clean bulk get as big as humanly possible for about 3months then diet down again for 3months and that should be in time for the nabba and ukbff's next year, so hopefully do my first comp, in the junior divisions as i am only just turned 19 

not started gear yet, all natty so far :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gd work there mate...ye id stay at tht bodyfat level now and aim to wack on sum muscle befor u diet down again any further


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow. I'm gobsmacked! Totally inspirational mate, thankyou!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good work mate :thumbup1:

Nice and lean


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you so much everyone  i had help from rab "the classic" craig - team 1, so shout out to him as he kept me right and on the right tracks 

anyone want to know what my diet and training was like just ask 

its hard work, VERY VERY hard work but i am so commited and focused on competing next year so the dedication came easy to me, just need to keep motivated


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> thank you so much everyone  i had help from rab "the classic" craig - team 1, so shout out to him as he kept me right and on the right tracks
> 
> *anyone want to know what my diet and training was like just ask *
> 
> its hard work, VERY VERY hard work but i am so commited and focused on competing next year so the dedication came easy to me, just need to keep motivated


Go on then...... lets have it! LOL

x


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well in mate! id like to know your diet, im bulking atm, but in about april might start a cut like this! lookin great now!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Go on then...... lets have it! LOL
> 
> x


lol well my diet started off with slightly more carbs than what i will post and the cardio started off nice and slowly but was basically this from week 4 onwards =

Meal 1: 2 scoops whey, 50g of organic jumbo porridge oats

Meal 2: 200g chicken, 35g brown wholegrain rice

Meal 3: 200g chicken, 35g brown wholegrain rice

Meal 4: tuna steak (tin), 1 tbsp of light mayo, 3 spring onions

Meal 5: 250g cottage cheese (1pot)

Meal 6: 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop vitargo

Meal 7: extra lean mince beef n veg caserole bad boy

thats about 150g carbs, 260-300g of pro, 30-40g fats

Monday- (AM) 40min power walk + (PM) Chest + 10min HIIT

Tuesday- (AM) 40min power walk + (PM) Back n Traps

Wednesday- (AM) 40min power walk + (PM) Delts + 10min HIIT

Thursday- (AM) 40min power walk + (PM) Legs

Friday- (AM) 40min power walk + (PM) Arms + 10min HIIT

Saturday- REST AND CHEAT MEAL

Sunday- (AM) 40min power walk

i added in the HIIT after the 8th week but basic clean and do-able diet and long powerwalks in the mornings on an empty stomach and a lot of motivation and consistancy 

:beer:


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol well my diet started off with slightly more carbs than what i will post and the cardio started off nice and slowly but was basically this from week 4 onwards =
> 
> Meal 1: 2 scoops whey, 50g of organic jumbo porridge oats
> 
> ...


Wow! That is hardcore.... you look fab for it though!

Given me a bit of a kick up the **** and some inspiration!

Dont suppose you wanna post that lean mince n veg casserole "bad boy" receipe do ya?? - it sounds nice! LOL.

xx


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh i got it off of rab who i think maybe got it off of psrab or somthing but non the less i put my own twists to it

it made it up every saturday lunch time, went up to sainsburys and bought the following -

x2 500g extra lean mince beef

x1 tin of kidney beans

x3 tins of organic chopped tomatos

x1 tube of tomato puree

x1 tube of garlic puree

all the fresh veg-

x1 750g bag of organic carrots

x1 pack of 3 large onions

x1 250g pack of mushrooms

x1 pack of 3 courgettes

x1 bundle of spring onions (6-8)

get a VERY VERY large pot and brown the mince, then turn down the heat and add in the tins of chopped tomatoes and kidney beans, 1/2 tube of tomato puree and 1/4 tube of garlic puree, STIR then add in all the veg, chopped as you please, tiny little chunks or large and chunky, whatever you prefer. Can add in things like parpika, oregano, pepper etc but i usually didnt bother with all that jazz.

then stir it all up and let it simmer on low heat for 45min to 2hours even. Just on low heat , cover the lid of pot and leave for about an hour and a half -2 hours and then add it to 7 tupa wear containers and thats 7 meals, one for everyday of the week  , STORE IN THE FREEZER.

i calculated all of that and its roughly 35-45g pro, 30-35g carbs and 5-15g fat and 400ish kcal PER MEAL. (split into 7 meals) but nutrition numbers will depend on how much veg and meat you cook etc 

reason why carbs seem a bit high is because of the amount of vegatables i used  but its good clean fiberous carbs , not sugary ****e 

nice warm hot meal before bed to keep you full and feeling fed


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

nice work mate just goes to show if ya want something you ll get it .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yeh i got it off of rab who i think maybe got it off of psrab or somthing but non the less i put my own twists to it
> 
> it made it up every saturday lunch time, went up to sainsburys and bought the following -
> 
> ...


Cheers for that Dazzaemm2k7 will defo get the wife to make this lol, great work on your diet looking 10x better.

repped


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome transformation dude, ave been dieting for the past 4 weeks, have dropped from 17st 5 to 16st 7, seeing what you have achieved in 13 weeks has shown what i can achieve if i keep going, really need to up my cardio game and you have inspired me to do so, bring on the fasted am dog walking!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you so much for all the feedback  all the hard work really does pay off you just need to be patient, there was days and weeks i went through without really noticing much difference but when you look back on photos it really shows how far you've come !

dieting is one hell of a rollercoaster of emotions, one minute you feel great, next minute you feel ****e, its just how it goes and you just need to stick through the tough times 

good luck to anyone i have inspired and i am always here to help anyone with any problems or things they want to know 

thanks again everyone , i'll return the reps


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

great work mate,

did you lose much muscle or strength?

did you run any supplements for fatloss (ECA, clen etc) ?


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

well done mate, should be proud! goes to show that hard work and dedication definately pays off..looking good


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

this sounds absolutely insane but I ACTUALLY GOT STRONGER !

i didnt deadlift until week 8 of the prep, and when i did i was deadlifting the same weight i usually did before and just last week after 3 months of dieting and +40lbs drop in weight i deadlifted 180kg for 5 REPS ! and my previous PB for deadlift on 180kg was 3reps so i got stronger throughtout the prep  i must be a freak but no muscle or strength was lost, i also feel like i may have added a slight amount of muscle just due to the clean clean eating and heavy weights but that might just be because i can see more details in the muscles now ? i doubt i gained muscle but strength definately didnt drop, it got better  ? i must be a freak lol ?

ran a hell of a lot of supplements but tbh i dont think they contributed much, i was on -

6000mg of CLA per day (3 dosages)

400mg caffiene per day (2 dosages)

1500mg green tea extract (3 dosages)

3000mg L-carnatine (3 dosages)

super mulitvitman per day

1000-3000mg vitamin C per day

vitamin b tablet per day

2000mg Omega 3-6-9 per day

seems like a lot but tbh i dont think it did much, maybe more on the mental side of things it made me feel like the green tea and cla etc was making me loose the fat but i credit the cardio and diet to the fat loss, not those supplements so i wouldnt recomend any of those supplements but thats just what i ran throughtout, no ephedrine needed 

and then l-glutamine and bcaa powder with my shakes

i also cycled LEAN-R (extreme nutritions fat burner) with the caffiene so i would do 2 days of lean-r and 2 days of caffiene tabs, which was pretty good but again i credit the cardio and diet to the fat loss, supplements maybe made a 5-10% difference !

dieting and training is definately the most important part !


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Good transformation mate, you must be very happy with the results:thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

smurphy said:


> Good transformation mate, you must be very happy with the results:thumbup1:


yeh mate thanks  its been a long journey but i made it and am very very content now 

time for some MASS now


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done on the change.

Quite astonishing results, keep up the good work.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

reps mate great change, im starting my cut tomorow im 224lbs but around 15%bf although some reckon callipers would say 12-13% im sticking with 15% lol , i will be doing it assisted though. have a look in my new journal ( 10 wk cut ) and post your experiences and what has worked with you , would be a massive help. thanks


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

FANTASTIC work!

What diet were you following mate?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Great transformation mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> FANTASTIC work!
> 
> What diet were you following mate?


diet is posted on the first page or second page, have flick through the comments 

thanks 

just basic low carbs (roughly 1g of carb per pound of lean body weight, which i estimated to be 175lbs, or slightly less) high protein and moderate fats.

No need for all the keto and zero carb diets IMO , just basic low-ish carbs and thats enough, plenty of cardio and training hard. If i done keto or zero carb i recon i would have lost muscle etc but on the diet i did i retained muscle and GOT STRONGER !

so theres proof in the pudding that you dont HAVE to do keto and zero carb diets to loose fat 

plus doing keto must be miserable as FECK ! i was having just enough carbs to get me through the day and no more. Still had the energy to go about my days, although dont get me wrong there was plenty of days when i felt completely drained but that was after adding in the HIIT which is bound to zap your energy levels :tongue:

thanks again everyone :beer:


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Awsome job well done,

Was it all diet, or was there any fat burners etc?

Good example for all those who cant get motivated, just look at what you can acheive!!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

good work mate


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work there mate:thumb:

And that casserole is going to be a winner on site in the winter:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

Very well done, you started at the weight and just under the fat percentage I am now so that's made my goals seem very achievable.

Hopefully I'll be hitting the same type of size as you by Christmas.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Cracking progress there mate


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

mate did you not have any problems with loose skin as you dropped quite a lot of bf in a relatively short space of time?


----------



## davmajic (Oct 13, 2010)

amazing pics and patience, hard work and dieting paid off for you....

Well done.... and I hope you do well in your comp....


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ojaysmoke said:


> mate did you not have any problems with loose skin as you dropped quite a lot of bf in a relatively short space of time?


no problems with loose skin.

wouldnt have expected that cause its not like i was 40% bf and dropped down to 6% in 2 weeks ! 13weeks isnt a short space of time to drop what i dropped so wouldnt have expected any loose skin.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice mate.

Just goes to show that harnessing the power of deadlines is a great motivational tool. As well as hard work obviously.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

just catching up Daz.

superb achievement. blatantly an inspiration to a lot of people that degree of transformation

I will admit now i enjoyed helping you with it as you work so very hard and you know that the time spent helping you is worth it as you will do the work.

well in

onwards and upwards


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> just catching up Daz.
> 
> superb achievement. blatantly an inspiration to a lot of people that degree of transformation
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:  :beer: :bounce:


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just read through this thread, great results and motivation for us all that cutting can be done without strengh loss.

well done:thumbup1:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you explain abit more about the cardio you did?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi daz, good transformation, I would how ever disagree with ten percent body fat. As some people rock up on stage at ten percent but you aren't stage ready in those pics. Still a very good drop even if you were pushing your abdomen out in the befor pic


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

nlr said:


> Can you explain abit more about the cardio you did?


ovcourse 

i started off with 45min 6 days a week on a stationary bike. Low intensity just peddeling away for 45minutes first thing in the morning pre breakfast on an empty stomach.

done that for the first 6 weeks then got really bored of that so switched to treadmill power walks on an incline (not anything steep , just an average incline) at a fast walking speed. as fast as i could walk without having to break into a jog for 45minutes 6 days a week. i went up to 50minutes some mornings but 45min was the average.

then in the last 2-4 weeks of the diet got bored of doing cardio in my living room so switched to the power walks out on the streets. Basically powering down the streets up and down hills around my neighborhood as fast as i could walk for 40minutes 6 days a week. reduced it to 40minutes because power walking on the roads is much much different to power walking on a treadmill. On the streets you are propelling yourself forwards and it is much more intense so 40 minutes was plenty.

when i started doing the powerwalks i really noticed the fat coming off as the power walks out on the streets was really intense !

for the last week (week 13) i did 4 full days of zero carbs and cardio twice a day just to really finish on a high and get as shredded as i could. then i took the last picture. so that "after" picture is after just having done 4 days of zero carbs and cardio twice a day so was totally depleted and flat (but nice and ripped).

i rate the power walks very highly. just get up before breakfast and put loads of layers on (jumpers and hoodys etc) and power it as fast as u can walk around your neighborhood for 40minutes and do that 6 days a week and you should defo defo notice fat loss.

the HIIT was 1minute on 1minute off for 15minutes but i was so knackered and zapped of all energy (cause of morning cardio and hardly any carbs) most days that the HIIT was mostly only 10minutes and some days skipped cause i was so knackered but i never missed a morning session once !

i ranged from speed ropes one day and the next doing shuttle sprints, hill sprints, some circuit ab stuff etc just anything that gets ur heart rate up really high for 1minute then rest for 1minute and do so for 10minutes. but i only did the HIIT 3 days a week and only included it after the 8th week. I only included the HIIT after fat loss ie weight loss started to slow down. ie up until the 8th or 9th week i was loosing 3lbs consitently but started to only loose 1-2lbs after the 9th week meaning my body was getting use to the training program so i had to increase itensity so added in the hiit 3 days per week after 8th or 9th week.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

najybomb said:


> Hi daz, good transformation, I would how ever disagree with ten percent body fat. As some people rock up on stage at ten percent but you aren't stage ready in those pics. Still a very good drop even if you were pushing your abdomen out in the befor pic


i wasnt pushing my stomach out in the before pic you cheeky **** !

i was just relaxed not tensing my abs or anything just standing relaxed. thats different to pushing my stomach out !


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Ah but the after pics your clearly holding your posture better. Anyway not disputing that. Just saying good transformation. And looked like it was needed you were almost needing a bra mate


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

great work mate

reps


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

N.P said:


> great work mate
> 
> reps


cheers :thumb:


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant transformation bud. Makes me more determained now.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i am more than happy to have inspired one person but to have inspired several people and to be acknowledged for my hard work and efforts is extremely gratifying and i am honoured to inspire others.

hard work and determination. thats all it takes 

thank you to everyone who has commented 

the fact that i have inspired you guys in turn inspires me to push even harder 

train hard and enjoy the ride


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That is some rapid fvcking change right there


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

bump for later


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Made a massive change mate.Looking great in the pics:thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey dazza- I remember you posting on my competition journal saying you were ripping up - u certainly did a fantastic job dude  congrats


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Quite purdy for a weegie. :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

What does purdy mean lol?


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

very good mate, just shows that when the effort is put you can transform in 12-13 weeks.

welldone.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> What does purdy mean lol?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

quality work mate

when you say powerwalk, was this done out doors or on treadmil?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

ive just read back mate ignore my last question

what sort of rate were you loosing weight at dude?


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yeh i got it off of rab who i think maybe got it off of psrab or somthing but non the less i put my own twists to it
> 
> it made it up every saturday lunch time, went up to sainsburys and bought the following -
> 
> ...


I just made this (but with less veg as it woudn't all fit in my saucepan!) and split it into 10 portions for my work lunches, 1 at 11am, 1 at 4pm everyday.

IMO it needs some chilli powder or something to give it a bit more flavour, but is still very nice without anything added. Reps to you!

I really wanted to mop up the sauce with a nice piece of buttered, white bread - but resisted!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Just had a read and have to say good job with this - given me some ideas for when I want to lose the xmas flab in the new year, doesn't look TOO drastic and results obviously showing!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> ive just read back mate ignore my last question
> 
> what sort of rate were you loosing weight at dude?


kept it at 2-3lbs per week !

every week i weighed myself and made sure i was loosing 2-3lbs per week. At the start i obveously lost more per week cause i had more flab at the start roughly 3-5lbs during first month or so then it leveled off to 2-3lbs.

i would judge it week by week and if i didnt loose 2-3lbs i would increase my cardio or decrease carbs and if i lost too much weight one week i would scale things back a bit and do maybe 5min less cardio each day or somthing along those lines.

monitored week by week and adjusted as i needed


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tombsc said:


> I just made this (but with less veg as it woudn't all fit in my saucepan!) and split it into 10 portions for my work lunches, 1 at 11am, 1 at 4pm everyday.
> 
> IMO it needs some chilli powder or something to give it a bit more flavour, but is still very nice without anything added. Reps to you!
> 
> I really wanted to mop up the sauce with a nice piece of buttered, white bread - but resisted!


yeh it is pretty plain but during contest dieting and so much cardio it was a god send and tasted GORGEOUS !

now in offseason mode it doesnt appeal to me at all lol !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


>


that was just disturbing as **** mate !?

i still dont know what purdy means after watching that !

infact i am now more confused and a bit scared :/


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

The one with no teeth says you got a purdy mouth to the one strapped to the tree meaning that he was going to be sooking boaby just as soon as the other fella had finished Browning the fat dood


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> The one with no teeth says you got a purdy mouth to the one strapped to the tree meaning that he was going to be sooking boaby just as soon as the other fella had finished Browning the fat dood


right ok i get it now and you just made a massive fail by telling a whity joke to a mongo and then needed to explain it and the mongo still didnt understand :lol:

failblog


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Fantastic going Dazz

What did you drink on the cut? Just water all the time?

I sometimes drink coke to curb my sweet cravings, like 1 glass on a night but not sure how badly this effects cutting, just wondering if you drank anything other then water on this diet?

Joz


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Fantastic going Dazz
> 
> What did you drink on the cut? Just water all the time?
> 
> ...


Regular coke or diet coke?

Best imo to not have something sweet to curb sweet cravings....i know all about that i fcukin love chocolate! i have black coffee - something bitter for whatever reason seems to kill the sweet craing where as something sweet just makes me want more sweet stuff


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Regular coke or diet coke?
> 
> Best imo to not have something sweet to curb sweet cravings....i know all about that i fcukin love chocolate! i have black coffee - something bitter for whatever reason seems to kill the sweet craing where as something sweet just makes me want more sweet stuff


always diet, good tip!


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

diet shouldnt be too bad should it? its more or less water with veg extract

1 calorie


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

nah its not but that and the likes of sugar free jelly only make me crave sweet stuff more when what i find is best is not to let your body have it and the cravings calm down.

There may be impact of giving a craving sweet stuff body sweet things and tricking it like that.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

i have around 2 litres of diet coke a day when dieting doesnt do any harm whatsoever


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

is that you in your avatar bigricky?

if so then your diet coke statement is very re assuring!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done mate!

You should be proud with that progress


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Fantatsic results, well done. I one went from a 42 waist to a 32, but not like that!

I'm looking to cut soon or 8 weeks ish, so may have to ask for some advice mate, if you don't mind  .


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

bigricky said:


> i have around 2 litres of diet coke a day when dieting doesnt do any harm whatsoever


jesus look at the feathering in them quads. it certainly didnt! fantastic conditioning!

Your teeth however.... :lol:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Team1 said:


> jesus look at the feathering in them quads. it certainly didnt! fantastic conditioning!
> 
> Your teeth however.... :lol:


I used to drink alot of pepsi max but now I have sugar free vimto as pepsi/coke gives me a bad stomache. I asked my dentist if the acid in the fizzy drinks damages your teeth and she said no its the sugar which does, weird ey? I know the acid isn't good for your stomache.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i didnt drink any fissy drinks at all during the 13 weeks diet and not even on my cheat days, fissy drinks are the least appealing thing in the world for me.

If someone offered me a glass of pepsi or coke or diet this and diet that fizzy pop bang bing OR a glass of water - i would happily take the water and smash the glass of fizzy juice for being the worst invention in the world

so to sum up =

"did you drink any coke or fizzy drinks during your prep"

Answer = HELL NO

!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

also i literally dont have a sweet tooth at all !

things like cakes, biscuits, chocolate, sweets etc REALLY REALLY REALLY dont appeal to me. I never eat those type of things (maybe once in a blue moon just cause i havnt had anything like that in 50 billion years so i decide to have some to see why i dont eat them and after i eat them i realise why i dont ever eat them- cause it doesnt satisfy me at all).

the things i crave are fatty things like pizza, mcdonalds, kfc, chinease, takeaways

really dont crave sweet things at all.

quite lucky i suppose ?


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> is that you in your avatar bigricky?
> 
> if so then your diet coke statement is very re assuring!


yes thats me in the avatar....its just fizzy flavoured water at the end of the day...drink it freely mate... wont make any difference to your condition at all


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i didnt drink any fissy drinks at all during the 13 weeks diet and not even on my cheat days, fissy drinks are the least appealing thing in the world for me.
> 
> If someone offered me a glass of pepsi or coke or diet this and diet that fizzy pop bang bing OR a glass of water - i would happily take the water and smash the glass of fizzy juice for being the worst invention in the world
> 
> ...


You lucky, lucky bastard! If I could quit it with the diet coke I'd save a fortune!!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice work mate, you must have gotten a great deal of confidence in yourself from that hard work! 38" waist at 22-25% BF tho? wow. I'm a 32" waist but I guessed my BF was about 20% judging from pics. I should really get an accurate measurement of my BF.. how is it done?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Very nice work mate, you must have gotten a great deal of confidence in yourself from that hard work! 38" waist at 22-25% BF tho? wow. I'm a 32" waist but I guessed my BF was about 20% judging from pics. I should really get an accurate measurement of my BF.. how is it done?


theres no real super super accurate way of measuring it exept using one of those £6000 water tank things that measures your bodyfat accurately but the basic test like skin fold tests (3point,7 point and 9 point tests) give decently accurate measurements if done right.

you need someone to do it for you, personal trainers and fitness instructors are trained in how to do it, just go up to one of them in ur gym and say "hi, i was looking to get my bodyfat checked" and they should be able to do it for you


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Water tanks give poor measurements sometimes. A lot of people are incapable of fully breathing out before ducking under. AFAIK a DEXA scan is the most accurate, it even tells you how fat your brain is


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> theres no real super super accurate way of measuring it exept using one of those £6000 water tank things that measures your bodyfat accurately but the basic test like skin fold tests (3point,7 point and 9 point tests) give decently accurate measurements if done right.
> 
> you need someone to do it for you, personal trainers and fitness instructors are trained in how to do it, just go up to one of them in ur gym and say "hi, i was looking to get my bodyfat checked" and they should be able to do it for you


Looks like I'm going to a gym tomorrow... I do my workouts at home  cheers btw


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

loooooooooooooool was actually thinking that as i was typing but just assumed you trained in a gym gym lol 

my bad


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> Water tanks give poor measurements sometimes. A lot of people are incapable of fully breathing out before ducking under. AFAIK a DEXA scan is the most accurate, it even tells you how fat your brain is


LOOOL

thats always usefull to know how fat ur brain is............NOT !!!

loool


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

bigricky said:


> yes thats me in the avatar....its just fizzy flavoured water at the end of the day...drink it freely mate... wont make any difference to your condition at all


good to know, cheers Ricky


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

must add however that just because it works for ricky doesnt mean it will work for you !

everyones body is different and thus everyones body responds differently to sugar levels etc so dont read his post and think that ANYONE can get away with having fizzy drinks pre contest !

some guys might hold loads of water and might get bloated from the insulin spike etc so just be aware mate (that everyones bodys are different)


----------

